
The Oversimplified AWS (Amazon Web Services) Guide - Configapp
http://www.configapp.com/post/2018/05/29/the-oversimplified-aws-amazon-web-services-guide/
======
Configapp
This is a different and refreshing take on the services set that is AWS

